# Wrong Toothpaste With Emmi-Pet!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I wanted to let everyone who recently ordered the Emmi-Pet know that they sent the wrong toothpaste to go with the toothbrush. Make sure the one you have is the correct one, as I think there are ingredients you wouldn't want a dog to have in it's mouth. I contacted the company, and the poor gal was very upset that this had happened. Hopefully everyone else that this occurred to has also contacted the company and not used the one that was sent!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> I wanted to let everyone who recently ordered the Emmi-Pet know that they sent the wrong toothpaste to go with the toothbrush. Make sure the one you have is the correct one, as I think there are ingredients you wouldn't want a dog to have in it's mouth. I contacted the company, and the poor gal was very upset that this had happened. Hopefully everyone else that this occurred to has also contacted the company and not used the one that was sent!


Jackie, the shipment of our Emmi-Pet toothbrush is supposed to be delivered this morning! ( due to customs holding up a big shipment from Germany). However, yesterday I received an email explaining that the wrong toothpaste had been sent ... and, that the pet toothpaste was shipped out yesterday). 

Even with that, now I am not sure I am going to use the pet toothpaste after reading that the pet toothpaste ingredients include sorbitol.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been using the pet toothpaste on my four fluffs and have had no problems. I am very happy with it so far. I also ordered and received the adult Emmi Dent tooth brushes for myself and my husband. I am also very happy with them. I took pictures of my teeth before I started using it and then after. Definitely a noticeable difference, and an even bigger difference with my husbands teeth. I didn't think to take pictures of before and after on him but we can both see the difference.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

As happy as I am with the Emmi Pet and Emmi Dent, I am having an issue with the Emmi Pet. I cannot hold a charge in the Emmi Pet. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Fortunately mine was packed with the emmi pet toothpaste, though I am one who received it somewhat recently.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Jackie, the shipment of our Emmi-Pet toothbrush is supposed to be delivered this morning! ( due to customs holding up a big shipment from Germany). However, yesterday I received an email explaining that the wrong toothpaste had been sent ... and, that the pet toothpaste was shipped out yesterday).
> 
> Even with that, now I am not sure I am going to use the pet toothpaste after reading that the pet toothpaste ingredients include sorbitol.


Sorbitol? OMG What on earth for?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just Googled, "Is Sorbitol safe for dogs" The answer I got was "yes" it is "Xylitol" that is not safe for dogs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I ordered two of the pet tooth pastes and paid for two and only received one:blink: I HAVE EMAILED THEM TWICE NO ANSWER BACK 
I will call them

when I ordered my Emmi I also ordered 4 adult tooth brushes and extra tooth paste, I am so amazed at how Matilda's teeth look, she lets me get way in the back of her mouth, she now has no tater build up, I use it every other day
Can't wait for her next vet appointment


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

PM me if you want the email address I used. One I never did get an answer from, so I dug a bit and found another. I got very quick responses from that person.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Paula we have been using it every day and there is no tarter on the teeth I also can't wait for the vet to see. 

Lynda my brush seems to keep a charge but I sometime have to tap it on the side to get the light on. I think it fell off of the shelf so that might have loosened up something inside.

I love it!!


----------

